# Just started this



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Started this bank on Wednesday, and it should take us three weeks to complete. We are painting all of the ceilings and (yes Bill) the wallpaper. It's four floors of offices, meeting rooms, bathrooms and common areas. 

Half of the wallpapered walls have already been painted before. The paint is all Benjamin Moore Super Spec, and the primer for the unpainted wallpaper is PPG Seal Grip. Its kind of crazy, but the Seal Grip is $38.00 more per 5er, but I want to make sure it sticks.

Part of what I have to do is paste down any lose seams. The paper being a 54''vinyl, I was having a hard time getting it to stick back down. But then I remembered reading here, or in one of the trade magazines about taking a heat gun and warming up the covering. That relaxed it's "memory" and was just the trick!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Part of what I have to do is paste down any lose seams. The paper being a 54''vinyl, I was having a hard time getting it to stick back down. But then I remembered reading here, or in one of the trade magazines about taking a heat gun and warming up the covering. That relaxed it's "memory" and was just the trick!


That was PWG who applied the heat gun to the seams :thumbsup:

Is that a suspended ceiling your guys are rolling?
Would it not be quicker to spray?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Started this bank on Wednesday, and it should take us three weeks to complete. We are painting all of the ceilings and (yes Bill) the wallpaper. It's four floors of offices, meeting rooms, bathrooms and common areas.
> 
> Half of the wallpapered walls have already been painted before. The paint is all Benjamin Moore Super Spec, and the primer for the unpainted wallpaper is PPG Seal Grip. Its kind of crazy, but the Seal Grip is $38.00 more per 5er, but I want to make sure it sticks.
> 
> Part of what I have to do is paste down any lose seams. The paper being a 54''vinyl, I was having a hard time getting it to stick back down. But then I remembered reading here, or in one of the trade magazines about taking a heat gun and warming up the covering. That relaxed it's "memory" and was just the trick!


Paul,
Is that your dad in the fifth picture? Wondered if he was pitching in to help.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Paul,
> Is that your dad in the fifth picture? Wondered if he was pitching in to help.


Thanks, but thats me. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks, but thats me. :yes:


I did mean to put the winky face at the end. :whistling2:
From that angle... and with the cap... and the picture being a bit blurry... uh... nice pictures!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Would it not be quicker to spray?


The ceiling is solid tiles, and they dont push up like a traditional drop ceiling. Started rolling because of the amount of can lights, but am now thinking about spraying the lids.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I did mean to put the winky face at the end. :whistling2:
> From that angle... and with the cap... and the picture being a bit blurry... uh... nice pictures!


My guys cant take pictures. :no:

Thats why I have _nothing_ of me at work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work Paul, looks like pros at work!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Paul,
> Is that your dad in the fifth picture? Wondered if he was pitching in to help.





Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks, but thats me. :yes:


I was gonna say it was your Dad taking a pic of you with his old Box Brownie which in turn made you look a bit older than it should have. Sort of a Sepia type image with colour thrown in and I am now trying to save RH while digging my own rather large hole.... shut up mist and go to bed


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i feel for anyone who has to roll around that many lights ......


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job, hope you share the finished product.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice project


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The ceiling is solid tiles, and they dont push up like a traditional drop ceiling. Started rolling because of the amount of can lights, but am now thinking about spraying the lids.


I would. 

Nice gig Paul, looking forward to the after pics. :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice project!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are those Celotex tiles? How many square/gallons?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

" and (yes Bill) the wallpaper."

Too damn cheap to strip it I guess
That is just wrong, if you have to go around with a heat gun and additional paste to make it stick, it is already obviously loose in places.
If I HAD to paint over it, it would be primed with oil, no questions asked.

I am NOT judging you or you're methods, just stating my opinion of the whole process. In the end it is going to look like painted over wall paper and to me, that looks like crap:yes:

We are all allowed our opinions and we wall paper people have to stick together:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Paul,
> Is that your dad in the fifth picture? Wondered if he was pitching in to help.





Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks, but thats me. :yes:


LOL
We all end up looking like our dads.

..and I agree w/chrisn.
I would have preferred you took that paper off.

*cue TJ's "don't you paint over wallpaper, that's a no no no no" video*


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I knew I'd get some $hit over the walls. As I mentioned, half of the paper had previously been painted, and it is currently 98% solid. It's a budget issue with the bank.

They are aware what it will look like, as parts have already been painted. I educated them about surface tension, and the possibilities of future failure. I gave them a price to do a test strip before I would price out complete removal, and they declined. 

Actually, the banks head architect wanted complete removal also, but was overridden because of budget constraints. I'm giving them what they want, what they expect and they are happy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I knew I'd get some $hit over the walls. As I mentioned, half of the paper had previously been painted, and it is currently 98% solid. It's a budget issue with the bank.
> 
> They are aware what it will look like, as parts have already been painted. I educated them about surface tension, and the possibilities of future failure. I gave them a price to do a test strip before I would price out complete removal, and they declined.
> 
> Actually, the banks head architect wanted complete removal also, but was overridden because of budget constraints. I'm giving them what they want, what they expect and they are happy.


Yeah chrisn..so STFU!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've painted over lots of wallpaper for one reason or another, Schmidt.

I understand...

Good lookin' gig..congrats


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bank job huh? Any possibility of painting the inside of the vault?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Yeah chrisn..so STFU!


It's all good. I'm on a job now and posting from my phone, and can't use the emocons. Sometimes I may come across stronger than I meant to in text. Not pissed off, or being defensive. Just giving more of the story, as it were.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I told chrisn to STFU after I originally agreed with him.

(a joke)

"_If you have to explain it, it ain't funny_"~ don't know who said it originally, but he probably wasn't very funny either.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I knew I'd get some $hit over the walls. As I mentioned, half of the paper had previously been painted, and it is currently 98% solid. It's a budget issue with the bank.
> 
> They are aware what it will look like, as parts have already been painted. I educated them about surface tension, and the possibilities of future failure. I gave them a price to do a test strip before I would price out complete removal, and they declined.
> 
> Actually, the banks head architect wanted complete removal also, but was overridden because of budget constraints. I'm giving them what they want, what they expect and they are happy.


Maybe Obama can give them a bailout cover the costs.....GEE ZUS!!
Nice job by the way


----------

